# Toothpaste with Dextrose, Sorbitol and Glucose?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been looking at different doggie toothpastes online. The one that seems popular and in fact was recommended by someone on this forum is CET. I'm finding that it contains sorbitol, glucose and dextrose. In fact it seems that most of the other brands of toothpastes do contain some of these ingredients. Do you feel that should be a concern? I read on another site that sorbitol is not poisonous but can cause diarrhea.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have been using CET vanilla mint toothpaste since my two were puppies. Scout and Truffles have never had a problem with diarrhea. I brush their teeth once or twice a day. Recently it is impossible to purchase CET anywhere. I bought the last two tubes at the Vet a month ago. Maybe it is being reformulated? Our vet now has Vetoquinol enzymatic toothpaste. I really like the consistency of the CET toothpaste much better. I noticed they both come from Canada. Sure hope they get the CET again. Were you able to purchase CET somewhere? Anyway... we have been using it for 3.5yrs without any problems. My two also love the CET Veggie Dent chews.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've never had a problem with it either. You don't use very much.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> Recently it is impossible to purchase CET anywhere.


Amazon has CET. Some of the vendors are charging an arm and a leg for a tube but there are a few that are still reasonable. Thank you for you for you answer to my thread.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. It looks like all of them contain some form of sugar. Seems odd that toothpaste would have a type of sugar in it! The brand I had on hand from my corgi also contains sorbitol.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Amazon has CET. Some of the vendors are charging an arm and a leg for a tube but there are a few that are still reasonable. Thank you for you for you answer to my thread.


Thanks! I will check Amazon. I think the most expensive I have seen in the past is $11.00. Wonder if it is still available in Canada?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> My two also love the CET Veggie Dent chews.


What size chews do you get? Amazon is showing "small" and "regular". Is it something that could possibly be a choking hazard if the dog is an aggressive chewer?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thank you for your replies. It looks like all of them contain some form of sugar. Seems odd that toothpaste would have a type of sugar in it! The brand I had on hand from my corgi also contains sorbitol.


The problem is that the non-sugar sweeteners used in human toothpaste are deadly poison to dogs.


----------



## Teddy's Human (Sep 24, 2015)

Heather - I was at the vet recently and noticed they had a different brand of dental supplies as well, where the CET had been. I forget now what reason she gave, but was told it would be back soon. For what that's worth!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Teddy's Human said:


> Heather - I was at the vet recently and noticed they had a different brand of dental supplies as well, where the CET had been. I forget now what reason she gave, but was told it would be back soon. For what that's worth!!


Thanks! Seemed like no one had any answers. I just like the consistency of the paste. Plus Scout loves the vanilla mint!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> What size chews do you get? Amazon is showing "small" and "regular". Is it something that could possibly be a choking hazard if the dog is an aggressive chewer?


Be very, VERY careful with dental chews of ANY kind. I had an $1,800 vet bill when Kodi had an obstruction after I gave him a dental chew. (Greenies,which according to the manufacturer were reformulated to to avoid these problems)

The problem with dental chews is that if the dog bites off a piece and swallows it whole, it is not digested in the stomach, and moves, whole, into the intestines, where it can cause a blockage. I was told by the vets at Tufts University vet. hospital that dental chews are their NUMBER ONE reason for surgery for intestinal blockages.

My dogs will never get a dental chew again.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree with Karen, no dental chews for Emmie.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Be very, VERY careful with dental chews of ANY kind. I had an $1,800 vet bill when Kodi had an obstruction after I gave him a dental chew. (Greenies,which according to the manufacturer were reformulated to to avoid these problems)
> 
> I was told by the vets at Tufts University vet. hospital that dental chews are their NUMBER ONE reason for surgery for intestinal blockages.
> 
> My dogs will never get a dental chew again.


Karen, thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this. I know to avoid Greenies after reading about the problems some dogs have had. I will NOT be getting any other types of dental chews. In fact, Willow's previous owner gave me a bag that she had and they will be going into the garbage. I never gave them to Willow because they seemed small and I was afraid she would swallow one.

Willow loves bully sticks. I kind of worry about those too. I've been taking them away when they get to the point of fitting into her mouth.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Karen, thank you, thank you, thank you for posting this. I know to avoid Greenies after reading about the problems some dogs have had. I will NOT be getting any other types of dental chews. In fact, Willow's previous owner gave me a bag that she had and they will be going into the garbage. I never gave them to Willow because they seemed small and I was afraid she would swallow one.
> 
> Willow loves bully sticks. I kind of worry about those too. I've been taking them away when they get to the point of fitting into her mouth.


Well, a wrong-sized piece of a bully stick could potentially cause a choke hazard, but it doesn't cause the blockage issue that dental chews do, because it is easily broken down by the acid in a dog's stomach. So as long as you take bully sticks away before they get small enough that they could be swallowed whole, there's no problem.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Be very, VERY careful with dental chews of ANY kind. I had an $1,800 vet bill when Kodi had an obstruction after I gave him a dental chew. (Greenies,which according to the manufacturer were reformulated to to avoid these problems)
> 
> The problem with dental chews is that if the dog bites off a piece and swallows it whole, it is not digested in the stomach, and moves, whole, into the intestines, where it can cause a blockage. I was told by the vets at Tufts University vet. hospital that dental chews are their NUMBER ONE reason for surgery for intestinal blockages.
> 
> My dogs will never get a dental chew again.


I always watch my two when they munching on any chews or bullysticks. I never give them Greenies or other dental chews. The CET have Chlorhexidine in them which might help with oral hygiene. Scout and Truffles are never that interested in any chew for any length of time. They do love bullysticks and I have to watch them closely because I am amazed as to how fast one can disappear!


----------

